# Help Barn Find



## Dan6703 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am potentially buying this car but need some info on what possible year and custom build this can be . Looks like corvette rear end . What is a fair price to pay for something like this ? 
Has 400 motor


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I get confused on those rear deck lids but think it's a 68 . What It is ? you to find out. Looks like data plate is missing ? tread carefully. I don't think anyone can give value . To many questions. Doug


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gotta be brutally honest here , what a Frankenstein's monster of a car. I think its worth somewhere around $300 just for the trouble of parting it out. You can spend the next 12 months parting it out on craigslist and hopefully you'll get $1000 for some of the parts before sending it to the crusher. sorry.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*krazee*

looks like a 68 
68 doors
68 radiator support
68 front bumper
manual trans and disc brake manual brake car ... hmmm 

interior pics ?

AC too .... nothin on the floor looks pontiac ... maybe hood hinge ...

scareeeey 300.00


----------



## Dan6703 (Aug 14, 2017)

Here is a pic of interior


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

if you were running a scrap yard this would be a good car to part out, after seeing the 4spd i think you could get over $2000/2500 parting it out over time. The sum of the parts is greater than the whole in my opinion.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On part cars, for decades, I have typically bought where I could, minimum, triple out against the initial purchase expense. Thats if the partscar was being brought in to be processed for parts stock, & not to supply parts for my own projects. For my own projects, have always been very picky & have paid up more. Over the last 20 years, I've factored in transportation expenses as well. With my Cummins Ram, eventually the truck does have to have maintainence, expensive tires, batteries, etc. 

Not sure what the seller wants for this mess, but I'd look it over closely if the idea us to part it out, esp if the asking price is over, say $600-700. On the 4spd, I'd make sure it is a Muncie 4spd, not a Saginaw, & that the 4spd shifter is a factory round handle GTO shifter, not a aftermarket Hurst or ITM piece. Decent '68 & 69 Pontiac A-body Hurst 4spd shifters will roll. transplanted ITM shifters, Scuffed up chrome 2nd Gen Bird 4spd shifters not worth much. Typically, my experience is nice used '68 pieces sell, but similar part '69 GTO pieces have always sold better.


----------



## Dan6703 (Aug 14, 2017)

The car looks to have a lot of surface rust but I don't think nothing major .I know this would be a pretty penny to fix up but not thinking of spending a whole bunch of money into it . This car was a custom show car purchased out of California . Story is this car has a corvette rear end and not sure of whatever other modifications it has .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dan6703 said:


> The car looks to have a lot of surface rust but I don't think nothing major .I know this would be a pretty penny to fix up but not thinking of spending a whole bunch of money into it . This car was a custom show car purchased out of California . Story is this car has a corvette rear end and not sure of whatever other modifications it has .



Oh, there is more than surface rust on it and rust is always major. Front corner of the hood has small holes showing, the trunk lid has rot, and seeing the rust about the frame in the engine compartment, the floors and trunk are most likely in poor shape.

If it has a Corvette rear end, simple enough to poke your head underneath and look for the independent suspension found under a Corvette versus a solid 10-bolt axle.

If you have deep pockets, you might be able to bring it back to life. The car as it sits is definitely more on the edge of a parts car. Engine, if original and not cracked or stuck, the transmission, if a Muncie, and the rear end, if a posi, would be the money makers on the car. The rest could be parted out, but probably won't move fast so you might have to sit on them a while.

BUT......I guess you could go rat rod with it.


----------

